# I'm the new guy



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome man

-Chase


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Welcome!.


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi! :welcome:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello! great to see another competitive archer on here! keep it up!


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to archerytalk! I don't shoot 3D, but I go to a lot of target archery competition so maybe I'll see you there! Have fun on archerytalk, there is a lot of good stuff on here.


----------



## bowtech au (Feb 5, 2006)

*hello*

AT is a great place to live and learn, hav fun and keep out of trouble:wink:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT man this place is great to learn stuff and teach others so go out and fun


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

welcome m8 i dont really shoot 3d but shot a lot of target  :darkbeer: archery talk is a quality place and a place to meet new people


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome to AT! I shoot a 3D and spots and a lil bowhunting...it's all FUN! 
Hope you find what you're looking for and hope you find even more than that on AT! It's the place to come for almost anything!


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

nice to see anyone here!! welcome and post often!


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*dont worry*

I just got my bow in January and nothings hoding me back.Just go and have fun.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*welcome*

hey whats up..welcome to AT..very fun..im just here to teach what i learn..lol..Ty Noe


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

welcome and hope we can help you with anything in the future:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome! ask and it shall be answered!!!


----------

